# Dog body language...



## SPS (Sep 14, 2008)

ell, the guy we bought the dog from told us that when they raise their back leg their uncomfortable, is that true? Also, is it the same thing with the front leg? or does that just mean "Please, Scrach my belly!" ?


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

It could mean that they are uncomfortable, but it could also mean that they want the belly rub. It depends on what happened before, has the dog been running and playing hard? Has it been laying around and wants some attention?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Could mean he's peeing.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

:biggrin: That was too funny!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

When my dogs lay, and their legs are raised in any way, they're either getting comfy or they want attention. If they're standing...Well, neither pees with their leg up. One is a female and the other is just lazy =D


----------

